# Tube Driver by Precision Power



## leo1 (Dec 13, 2007)

I need the shemetic for and old school Tube Driver by Precision Power.The amp I have is not marked but it is similar to a TD 275.The tube compliance is 2 x sv83- 1x6sn7,three tubes.....thanks Leo


----------

